# Other options to cable or satellite TV



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

We are probably slow to new technology...still have regular flip phone not smart phone....but have just discovered that maybe we can save money by dropping our satellite connection. We've been checking alternatives and have looked at Roku or Omnibox. Are there any other options or are these acceptable possibilities? What are the pros/cons to these alternatives? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Roku is fine as a base, but live feed local news and programming is somewhat limited, and most of the free movie channels suffer from repeated commercials. We added nowhere.tv and nowherecast and Acorn tv, and it is beginning to get up to speed. Since we have satellite internet, I've gone back to using an old VCR to timeshift programming from after midnight on Roku to the next day or two. Content providers on Roku go in and out of business, or start out big and then get the cease and desist letters that make them pull content. These are the wild west days of the concept.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

Get Netflix streaming-only. Costs only $8 a month. Otherwise, your local library has just about everything you can think of on DVD. Also, you can watch a lot of stuff via the internet using your TV as the monitor. We use a DVD player with blueray to get the Netflix, either directly wired to your router (wire is cheap) or via wireless if you can get it to work.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Local stations over the air. Nexflix and amazon prime. All through my pc and on a 62" screen. Nothing else needed. If you are homesteading you won't have time to utilize these. 

Wade


----------

